# finally off for our shortened trip.......



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,


WELL if nothing else happens we are off on monday, dont know where to, dont care, phoned hospital this morning for results of tests, and was told it will be sometime in feb or march the appointment to see the consultant, i suppose the good news is, if it was urgent they would see me sooner,so looking on the bright side, it,s not as seriious as was first thought, just annoying for me, and everybody else, because the tablets they have got me on make keeping awake, walking, anything soo hard work, so the cleaning is getting very much a lick and promise.

we had planned to do northern greece this year and back through hungry or croatia, but it looks like France and Spain or Portugal, but as David keeps saying, we are only a flight away from home,as we live almost at the airport, so maybe when we get moving we might do more.

so first thing to work out is where to head for ,for chistmas day, or maybe it dosent matter, because we will be in the van,not sat looking at 4 walls.

after this year i cant beleive we are looking to be in the van again, normally we spend at least 250 days in the van, this year its been more like 70, and thats before march, after we have spent about 6 nights, i cant remember where anything is........

mags


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mags

Sent you a PM - you will see why.

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wasn't really sure what your post meant Mags 
If it means you are frustrated with health constraints on your travels 

Join the club 

So am I 

Sandra


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi sandra,

not just health, which has been a shock, so many problems with the van, windscreen cracked, took nearly 9 weeks to get it sorted, and then they scrached all the front of the van, been sorted, but another problem,on our way to malvern van just cut out, got a main garage to repair it ,nearly 14 weeks later a 3grand and also taking it to another garage, still dont know what was wrong, but we paid just to get the van back, then i was getting out of the car outside our front door, and a car swerved and hit me, dident do a lot of damage but shocked me, then 2 weeks later, a car came round the corner, hit another car and pushed it into the side of the house, inbewteen times ii,ve got a leaky valve never bothers me, had it since i was a child, thought i had a infection, couldent breathe, went to the walk in to get antibiotics, but ended in cardiac care, dont know what happened, but now they cant decide if the drugs will right it or i might have to have something done, the consultant said i need 3 different ops, or maybe it will sellte and maybe none, lost friends and family as well, so it has been a year you just want to put a line through.

mags


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

After such an awful time Mags, I hope you can enjoy your trip away. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Terrible, just get off and try to have some fun


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Mags
So sorry, that was a year to remember or forget 

Enjoy your trip away, have a lovely Christmas 

And may 2017 be a better one 

Sandra


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Feel for you Mags.


Get yourself away in the van and have a great Christmas, you deserve it.


Pete.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Wishing you a much better 2017. Sometimes on the freeway of life you get stuck behind a donkey cart!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Wishing you a much better 2017. Sometimes on the freeway of life you get stuck behind a donkey cart!!


If you do, blame that Barfy bloke, he keeps saving them, and he encourages them by letting them eat his van :roll:


----------

